# poly over danish oil



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I applied watco danish oil to some walnut and want to put a harder finish over the top, so I think I'm going to go with poly. I've heard some people say that oil based poly can cause the colors to bleed into the finish requiring the use of a water based poly. Could anyone tell me which I should probably use?
Thanks!


----------



## barryrichardson (May 2, 2009)

I have used poly over danish oil for years, never had a problem, it is my favorite finish for walnut furniture.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I asked the same question a while back here The end result was let the Danish oil cure for a week and apply oil based poly over top of it. Do not apply water base over oil they just don't mix like ham and peanut butter.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Putting poly over danish oil is no problem. Bleeding into the topcoat can occur if you apply a stain to the wood before adding poly. A seal coat of shellac with stop any bleeding. But if you let the stain and/or danish oil cure out before applying the poly then you will have no problems with the poly topcoat. Just remember to scuff sand before each coat of poly with 320 grit to provide a surface for the poly to adhere to since it binds by mechanical adhesion to the underlying layers.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As others have said, oil based poly over danish oil is fine. I do it a lot.

I'm just wondering what's wrong with ham and peanut butter?


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

"I'm just wondering what's wrong with ham and peanut butter? "

Nuttin'--as long as it's smoooooooth P.B., Crunchy is a no-no.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks everyone. I wish I could remember where I read it, but it was somethign along the lines of using different solvent bases for each layer. I'm thinking scott may have actually cleared up my confusion though because maybe it dealt with stains and dyes only.

Well, I'm about 95% finished with the crib I'm building but now the tough part is here. I'll have a constructed project this weekend (I sure hope so at least) but I'll need to give everything a few weeks to cure sufficiently. I wish I would have worked faster before she was born. Don't know if you guys are aware, but babies take up a lot of time!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Poly over danish… I like coffee with my danish but poly works well ; )
...by the way here's a PB cookbook for ya all: http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/detail_3901__3.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott has the same answer I would.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

I recently finished a small cherry table with Watco (3x) and Wipe-on Poly (3x) with a finishing of #0000 steel wool with a little paste wax on it. It really gave it a nice finish. Poroskywood gave me the tip about waiting until the oil cured. I'd totally use the combo again. Good luck.


----------

